# [EVDL] 1981 RG-400 Road Runner Galaxie 2 person electric car for sale in Sebastopol,



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/car/522912618.html Cute little 3 wheel
vehicle. Not mine. Don't contact me about it. Lawrence Rhodes......

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

